# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  متشابهات سورة الأعراف مع سور أخرى

## رحمة محمد محمد

..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(قال أنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون قال إنك من المنظرين قال فبما أغويتني لأقعدن لهم صراطك المستقيم) سورة الأعراف/الآيات: 13/ 14/ 15
(قال رب فأنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون قال فإنك من المنظرين إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم قال رب بما أغويتني لأزينن لهم في الأرض ولأغوينهم أجمعين إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين) سورة الحجر/الآيات: 36/37/38/39
(قال رب فأنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون قال فإنك من المنظرين إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم قال فبعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعين إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين) 
سورة ص/الآية: 78/79/80/81/82
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ولكل أمة أجل فإذا جاء اجلهم لا يستاخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون يا بني ادم إما ياتينكم) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 32
(لكل أمة أجل إذا جاء اجلهم فلا يستاخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون قل أريتم إن آتاكم عذابه بياتا أو نهارا) سورة يونس/الآية: 49
(فإذا جاء اجلهم لا يستاخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون ويجعلون لله ما يكرهون) سورة النحل/الآية: 61
(فإذا جاء اجلهم فإن الله كان بعباده بصيرا) سورة فاطر/الآية : 46
..................…………  …………………………  …………………………  ……
(ونزعنا ما في صدورهم من غل تجري من تحتهم الأنهار) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 42
(ونزعنا ما في صدورهم من غل إخوانا على سرر متقابلين) سورة الحجر/الآية: 47
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(إن ربكم الله الذي خلق السموات والارض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يغشي اليل النهار) سورة الأعراف/ الآية: 53
(إن ربكم الله الذي خلق السموات والارض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يدبر الأمر) سورة يونس/الآية: 3
(وهو الذي خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام وكان عرشه على الماء ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا) سورة هود/ الآية: 7
(هو الذي خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على  العرش يعلم ما يلج في الأرض) سورة الحديد/ الآية: 4
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وهو الذي يرسل الرياح نشرا بين يدي رحمته حتى إذا أقلت سحابا ثقالا سقناه لبلد ميت فأنزلنا به الماء) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 56
(ومن يرسل الرياح نشرا بين يدي رحمته أءله مع الله) سورة النمل/الآية: 65
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(لقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه فقال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم) سورة الأعراف/الآية:58   
(ولقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه إني لكم نذير مبين)سورة هود/ الاية: 25
 (ولقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه فقال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره أفلا تتقون) سورة المومنون/الآية: 23
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ولا تمسوها بسوء فياخذكم عذاب أليم واذكروا إذ جعلكم خلفاء من بعد عاد وبوأكم في الأرض) سورة الأعراف/ الآية: 72
(ولا تمسوها بسوء فياخذكم عذاب قريب فعقروها فقال تمتعوا في داركم ثلاثة أيام) سورة هود/ الآية: 64
(ولا تمسوها بسوء فياخذكم عذاب يوم عظيم فعقروها فأصبحوا نادمين) سورة الشعراء/ الآية: 156 /157
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ... 
(وتنحتون الجبال بيوتا فاذكروا آلاء الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 73
(وتنحتون من الجبال بيوتا فرهين فاتقوا الله وأطيعون) سورة الشعراء/الاية:150
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(فأخذتهم الرجفة فأصبحوا في دارهم جاثمين فتولى عنهم وقال يا قوم) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 78
(فأخذتهم الرجفة فأصبحوا في دارهم جاثمين الذين كذبوا شعيبا كأن لم يغنوا فيها) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 91
***تذكير ذكرت كلمة الرجفة في أربعة مواضع(3) في سورة الأعراف الموضعين المتقدمين وآية(فلما أخذتهم الرجفة قال رب لو شئت أهلكتهم من قبل وإياي)سورة الاعراف /الاية :155
وموضع في سورة العنكبوت(فكذبوه فأخذتهم الرجفة فأصبحوا في دارهم جاثمين) الاية :37.
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(فتولى عنهم وقال ياقوم لقد أبلغتكم رسالة ربي ونصحت لكم ولكن لا تحبون الناصحين) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 78
(فتولى عنهم وقال ياقوم لقد أبلغتكم رسالات ربي ونصحت لكم فكيف ءاسى على قوم كافرين) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 92
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(إنكم لتاتون الرجال شهوة من دون النساء بل أنتم قوم مسرفون وما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوهم من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون فأنجيناه وأهله إلا امرأته كانت من الغابرين وأمطرنا عليهم مطرا فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المجرمين) سورة الأعراف/الآيات: 80/81/82/83
(أئنكم لتاتون الرجال شهوة من دون النساء بل أنتم قوم تجهلون فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوا ءال لوط من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون فأنجيناه وأهله إلا امرأته قدرناها من الغابرين) سورة النمل/الآيات :57/ 58/ 59
(أئنكم لتاتون الرجال وتقطعون السبيل وتاتون فيناديكم المنكر) سورة العنكبوت/الاية: 28 ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوهم من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 81
(فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوا ءال لوط من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون ) سورة النمل/الآية: 58
(فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا اقتلوه أو حرقوه) سورة العنكبوت/الآية: 23
(فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا ايتنا بعذاب الله إن كنت من الصادقين) سورة العنكبوت/الآية: 29
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وأمطرنا عليهم مطرا فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المجرمين) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 83
(وأمطرنا عليهم مطرا فساء مطر المنذرين إن في ذلك لآية) سورة الشعراء/الآية: 173
(وأمطرنا عليهم مطرا فساء مطر المنذرين قل الحمد لله) سورة النمل/الآية: 60
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيبا قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره قد جاءتكم بينة من ربكم فأوفوا الكيل والميزان) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 84
(وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيبا قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره ولا تنقصوا المكيال والميزان) سورة هود/الآية: 83  
(وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيبا فقال يا قوم اعبدوا الله وارجوا اليوم الآخر ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين) سورة العنكبوت/ الآية: 36
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(فما كانوا ليومنوا بما كذبوا من قبل كذلك يطبع الله على قلوب الكافرين) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 100
(فما كانوا ليومنوا بما كذبوا به من قبل كذلك يطبع الله على قلوب المعتدين) سورة يونس/الآية: 74
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ثم بعثنا من بعدهم موسى بآياتنا إلى فرعون وملائه فظلموا بها) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 102
(ثم بعثنا من بعدهم موسى وهارون إلى فرعون وملائه بآياتنا فاستكبروا وكانوا قوما مجرمين) سورة يونس/الآية: 75
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(فألقى عصاه فإذا هي ثعبان مبين ونزع يده فإذا هي بيضاء للناظرين قال الملأ من قوم فرعون إن هذا لساحر عليم يريد أن يخرجكم من أرضكم فماذا تامرون قالوا أرجه وأخاه وأرسل في المدائن حاشرين ياتوك بكل ساحر عليم وجاء السحرة فرعون قالوا إن لنا لأجرا إن كنا نحن الغالبين) 
سورة الأعراف/الآيات: 106/107/108/109/110/111
(فألقى عصاه فإذا هي ثعبان مبين ونزع يده فإذا هي بيضاء للناظرين قال للملإ حوله إن هذا لساحر عليم يريد أن يخرجكم من أرضكم بسحره فماذا تامرون قالوا أرجه وأخاه وابعث في المدائن حاشرين ياتوك بكل سحار عليم فجمع السحرة لميقات يوم معلوم) سورة الشعراء/الآيات: 31/32/33/34/35/36
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وجاء السحرة فرعون قالوا إن لنا لأجرا إن كنا نحن الغالبين قال نعم وإنكم لمن المقربين قالوا يا موسى إما أن تلقي وإما أن نكون نحن الملقين قال القوا فلما ألقوا سحروا أعين الناس) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 112 /113/114/115
(فلما جاء السحرة قالوا لفرعون أئن لنا لأجرا إن كنا نحن الغالبين قال نعم وإنكم إذا لمن المقربين قال لهم موسى ألقوا ما أنتم ملقون فألقوا حبالهم وعصيهم) سورة الشعراء/الآية: 40/41/42
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وألقي السحرة ساجدين قالوا آمنا برب العالمين  رب موسى وهارون قال فرعون ءامنتم به قبل أن آذن لكم إن هذا لمكر  مكرتموه في المدينة لتخرجوا منها أهلها فسوف تعلمون لأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف ثم لأصلبنكم أجمعين قالوا إنا إلى ربنا منقلبون) سورة الأعراف الآية:191/120/121/122/123/124
(فألقي السحرة ساجدين قالوا آمنا برب العالمين رب موسى وهارون قال ءامنتم له قبل أن آذن لكم إنه لكبيركم الذي علمكم السحر فلسوف تعلمون لأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف ولأصلبنكم أجمعين قالوا لا ضير) سورة الشعراء/ الآية:45/64/74/84
(فألقي السحرة سجدا قالوا آمنا برب هارون وموسى قال ءامنتم له قبل أن آذن لكم إنه لكبيركم الذي علمكم السحر فلأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف ولأصلبنكم في جذوع النخل ولتعلمن أينا اشد وأبقى) سورة طه/الآية: 69/70
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(ولما رجع موسى إلى قومه غضبان أسفا قال بيسما خلفتموني من بعدي) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 150
(فرجع موسى إلى قومه غضبان أسفا قال يا قوم ألم يعدكم ربكم وعدا حسنا) سورة طه/الآية: 84
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(أتهلكنا بما فعل السفهاء منا إن هي إلا فتنتك تضل بها من تشاء وتهدي من تشاء) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 155
(أفتهلكنا بما فعل المبطلون وكذلك نفصل الآيات ولعلهم يرجعون) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 174
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(قل لا أملك لنفسي نفعا ولا ضرا إلا ما شاء الله ولو كنت أعلم الغيب لاستكثرت من الخير) سورة الأعراف/الآية:188 
(قل لا أملك لنفسي ضرا ولا نفعا إلا ما شاء الله لكل أمة أجل) سورة يونس/الآية: 49
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...
(وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله إنه سميع عليم إن الذين اتقوا) سورة الأعراف/الآية: 200
(وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله إنه هو السميع العليم  ومن آياته الليل والنهار) سورة فصلت/الآية: 35
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ..............................  ...

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاكِ الله خيراً .

----------

